# Unable to upgrade "pkg" on FreeBSD version 8.4



## Rahul Desai (Mar 13, 2017)

I am looking forward to install Node.js v6.10.0 on my FreeBSD 8.4 machine.


```
$ sysctl -n kern.osrelease kern.ostype
8.4-RELEASE
FreeBSD
```

To Install Node.js using ports, it needs pkg v1.6.0



```
$ cd /usr/ports/www/node/ && make install clean

===>  node-7.7.2 pkg(8) must be version 1.6.0 or greater, but you have 1.5.5.

You must upgrade the ports-mgmt/pkg port first.

*** Error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/www/node.
```


Upgrading pkg...

```
$ sudo pkg upgrade pkg

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...

FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.

All repositories are up-to-date.

Updating database digests format: 100%

Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)

Your packages are up to date.
```

Checking the version:

```
$ pkg info pkg
pkg-1.5.5
Name           : pkg
Version        : 1.5.5
Installed on   : Sat Mar 11 01:20:54 UTC 2017
Origin         : ports-mgmt/pkg
Architecture   : freebsd:8:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : ports-mgmt
Licenses       : BSD2CLAUSE
Maintainer     : pkg@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng
Comment        : Package manager
Shared Libs provided:
libpkg.so.3
Annotations    :
Flat size      : 8.37MiB
Description    :
Package management tool

WWW: http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng
```

How do I get "pkg" upgraded to v1.6.0?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2017)

FreeBSD 8.4 has been End-of-Life since August 2015 and is not supported any more. Upgrade to a _supported_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

